

Unix Command-Line Kung Fu - __
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.deer-run.com/~hal/UnixCommandLineKungFu.pdf

======
halo
Non-Scribd link: <http://www.deer-run.com/~hal/UnixCommandLineKungFu.pdf>

~~~
mechanical_fish
You know, I remember back when PDF links used to seem like torture. And yet,
this one is like a breath of fresh air.

(Part of the reason is that PDF has been around long enough that better tools
have evolved to replace the astoundingly awful Adobe Acrobat of yore. Thank
you, Apple Preview! Thank you, Foxit Reader! Thank you... um, whoever wrote
that Linux PDF reader that I can't remember the name of, but which comes with
Ubuntu and just works!)

~~~
technoguyrob
It's funny, because saying "Here's a PDF link" in response to a Scribd
document is to me almost like saying "here's a WMV version" to a YouTube page.

// _in fact, it's almost exactly like that, since the latter (Scribd/YouTube)
is just a presentation layer for the former (PDF/WMV)_

EDIT: Could the person who downmodded me please explain? I'll delete my
comment afterward. Thank you.

EDIT2: After reading the two posts below, I now redact everything in this
comment. :) I didn't say what I meant. I agree, I have no problems with PDFs
either. However, I don't have a problem with WMVs either, since they open
flawlessly in VLC. My point was that it's funny because I've gotten used to
the worldview of "Oh noooo, PDF!" (and similarly, "oh noooo, WMV!"), and now
it's kind of funny to see the opposite happening ("here's a PDF!" instead of
screams of anguish).

Also, Paul, this is why I add a comment edit requesting clarification each
time I get downmodded to 0 without a reply (and suggest my peers do likewise).
Not because I disagree or find it questionable (I don't), I would simply like
more feedback than that and hope it instills that habit into people reading my
edit and the person who modded me down, since feedback is what makes Hacker
News.

~~~
halo
I didn't downmod you either, but I'll explain why I posted the link.

In my opinion the difference is that PDF is the lesser of two evils when it
comes to PDF vs. Flash, whereas Flash is the lesser of two evils when it comes
to Flash vs. WMV.

You haven't considered the difference in the formats. A key advantage of
YouTube over WMV is that it loads instantly, makes streaming-while-it-
downloads simple and transcodes into a quick-to-load low-bitrate version,
which just completely doesn't apply to PDF - viewing PDFs using Scribd
actually makes things slower and more clumsy /not/ faster or more accessible
from my end. PDF is also a open format, a de facto standard and cross-platform
compared to multiple codecs for video which can make life harder than
necessary for viewers. Another key difference is that Scribd is used by the
site as an unwanted front-end to content readily available elsewhere - compare
this to YouTube which is often the exclusive host of their content and so
there isn't a choice.

FWIW, when an alternate format is available for a YouTube link I often use
them too as it makes life easier for managing windows or deciding to keep on
the desktop knowing I won't need a net connection or have to buffer later. A
recent example was John Resig's talk on the future of jQuery which was
available as a download on Vimeo.

~~~
technoguyrob
I agree, and that's not what I meant by my comment. I agree it was poorly
worded. Read my second edit. Thanks for the reply!

------
matstc
Let me add two more:

<Alt> <.> brings out the last argument of the last command, and can be pressed
multiple times.

<Alt> </> prints the contents of the cwd, or the directory from the path
you're typing.

------
pkrumins
I have also written 3 blog posts about command line kung fu:

Bash's Vi Command Line Editing Mode:

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-vi-editing-mode-cheat-
shee...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-vi-editing-mode-cheat-sheet/)

Bash's Emacs Editing Mode:

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-emacs-editing-mode-
cheat-s...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-emacs-editing-mode-cheat-sheet/)

The Definitive Guide to Bash Command Line History:

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-
co...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-command-line-
history/)

All three articles come with a downloadable cheat sheets (pdf and txt).

------
projectileboy
This is fabulous for us recovering Windows users. Thanks!

------
lapenne
On the front page? C'mon this is kindergarden stuff! I thought this was Hacker
News. :-)

~~~
Hexstream
Kindergarden sure has progressed since last time I went there!

~~~
jimbokun
Hey, Barack Obama started preparing in Kindergarten to become President.
Kindergarten's no time for slacking.

------
mleonhard
More unix kung-fu:

screen (<http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/>)

recs (<http://code.google.com/p/recordstream/>)

------
stiff
I guess it's the white belt...

------
davidw
Huh, interesting (well, for me), that guy's business is about 500 meters from
my parents' house in Eugene.

